# Ich brauche hilfe beim Eclipse RCP Export



## virus (9. Mai 2007)

Ich hoffe hier kann mir jemand helfen. Ich bin mich gerade dabei in die Eclipse RCP einzuarbeiten. Nun eigentlich Funktioniert fast alles wie ich es sollte. Nur beim Exportieren der RCP Anwendung geht irgend etwas schief. Wenn ich eine neue "Product Configuration" erstelle und bei der auf "Launch the Product" gehe startet das Programm ohne Probleme. Wenn ich nun aber "Eclipse Product export wizard" durch mache startet die Applikaiton nicht. es kommt eine Fehlermeldung "An error has occured See the log file..." wenn ich dann das Log file anschaue steht da einiges drinn: 

!ENTRY org.eclipse.osgi 4 0 2007-05-09 21:22:01.750 
!MESSAGE An error occurred while automatically activating bundle ch.test.project (3). 
!STACK 0 
org.osgi.framework.BundleException: The activator ch.test.project.Activator for bundle ch.test.project is invalid 
at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.AbstractBundle.loadBundleActivator(AbstractBundle.java:141) 
... 
Caused by: java.lang.UnsupportedClassVersionError: Bad version number in .class file 
at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass1(Native Method) 
... 
Root exception: 
java.lang.UnsupportedClassVersionError: Bad version number in .class file 
at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass1(Native Method) 
... 

Ich hoffe es kann hier jemand helfen.. bin schon ziemlich am ende. Das Problem tritt auch auf wenn ich das leere "Hello World" template verwende ohne etwas zu ändern. 


Hier noch das MANIFEST.MF 

```
Manifest-Version: 1.0 
Bundle-ManifestVersion: 2 
Bundle-Name: Project Plug-in 
Bundle-SymbolicName: ch.test.project; singleton:=true 
Bundle-Version: 1.0.0 
Bundle-ClassPath: project.jar 
Bundle-Activator: ch.test.project.Activator 
Bundle-Vendor: Thomas Post 
Bundle-Localization: plugin 
Require-Bundle: org.eclipse.ui, 
org.eclipse.core.runtime 
Eclipse-LazyStart: true
```

Hier die build.properties: 

```
source.project.jar = src/ 
output.project.jar = bin/ 
bin.includes = plugin.xml,\ 
META-INF/,\ 
project.jar
```


----------



## Wildcard (9. Mai 2007)

Welches JRE hast du, und auf welchem  Compliance Level läuft dein Compiler?


----------



## virus (9. Mai 2007)

Beides 6


----------



## Wildcard (9. Mai 2007)

Bad version number in .class file deutet eigentlich auf ein kaputtes Kompilat hin.
Du sagst also aus Eclipse heraus funktioniert alles, nur nach dem Export ist die Anwendung hinüber?  ???:L


----------



## virus (10. Mai 2007)

Ja genau aus eclipse heraus funktionierts perfekt... erst nach dem export ist's hinüber. Ich steh echt ein bischen an.. da ich mich erst am einarbeiten bin in die RCP geschichte.
Ist es nicht so dass für den export ein eigenes ant build file benützt wird? könnte da eventuell ein problem sein?


----------



## Wildcard (10. Mai 2007)

Man kann das mit Ant machen, aber man muss nicht.
Ausserdem würde Ant auch nur den Java Compiler verwenden, wo die bad version number herkommt würde das direkt noch nicht erklären.
Tut mir leid, ich kann dir nicht sagen wo das Problem liegt.


----------



## virus (10. Mai 2007)

Ich hab jetzt mal noch jede kombination von java 1.5 und 1.6 ausprobiert.. aber da kommt überall genau der gleiche fehler. Ich probier das ganze jetzt mal noch auf einer anderen Platform.


----------



## virus (10. Mai 2007)

Update

Ich hab jetzt mal in meinem plugin entpackt und die classfiles aus eclipse hinein gemacht. Damit funktionierts perfekt :-/


----------



## Guest (28. Jul 2008)

bei mir half da immer alle class files löschen, build all...


----------

